

Technologist: A new magazine from a consortium of European universities - psuter
http://www.technologist.eu/

======
stdbrouw
I'm probably not as squeamish as some others when it comes to marketing
disguised as news, as even news with a positive spin can still be informative,
but it seems they still have a ways the go if they really want to publish
something that doesn't look like press releases. E.g. "Schlundt explains that
the efforts have been successful because they are based on a solid scientific
foundation and bold policy action."

------
kgarten
They should employ a proof reader + seems pretty much a public relations
department from the universities ... the Augmented Human section mentions none
of the really cool tech (and none of the leading researchers in the field).
Jun Rekimoto, Pattie Maes, Joe Paradiso, Masahiko Inami, Albrecht Schmidt,
Andreas Bulling ... just to name a view (some are actually European). The
research they are describing is pretty much boring not even remotely state of
the art.

